# Which little girl?



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

I have to choose between these sisters, I need help!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the second one, the one in pic #2  With the darker face. I think she will have a better head when grown. They are both really cute!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I love flashy ones so I like the one with white on her face both are adorable


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Kristi. I think muzzle wise they both are similar (the white makes the muzzle look more sloaped/long) but the black one has a slightly better head. Both are adorable though!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my it would be hard to choose, I think the white blaze girl shows personality through the photo....she looks like a happy girl


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

They are both precious, but I REALLY like the darker one.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

This is where my husband and I are torn! LOL I love the Dark faced girl, she has a thinner snout and the more apple shape, and that's what I've been telling him since last night, but now he's in love with the white blaze girl! If only I wanted 4 dogs... LOL


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I vote for the dark headed one as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww....they are so cute! What a tough decision. I think I would go with the darker faced one.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the white blaze girl


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well yeah...why don't you want 4 dogs?  Get both! hehe


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

I would get both in a heartbeat! But we rent, and we're going to be moving BACK across the country in a year... I think 4 dogs would be harder to find a place than 3... lol


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Another vote for the darker headed girl, she just looks more correct to me from the pics.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Go with your female instincts you know we are always right !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are both so cute! by coloring i'd pick the one with white on her face, i like how she has mostly white on her body


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is tough cause they are both so cute!!
I like the dark faced girl cause of the wee feckles on her body and i like her markings all round, but the mostly white girl is a cutie too.
I am crap sorry, but if could only have one it would be the darker girl i think. lol
Good luck whatever you decide.
You cant go wrong really.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I also like the darker faced girlie :3


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

they are both so cute...but i really like the darker faced girl


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Probably wont be a popular suggestion but I vote that you decide when you meet them based on their personalities and who would fit better with your pack. Even though they're from the same litter, they could be totally different


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

London said:


> Probably wont be a popular suggestion but I vote that you decide when you meet them based on their personalities and who would fit better with your pack. Even though they're from the same litter, they could be totally different




Not a popular suggestion???? Why not? It does make sense, but on looks alone, I have to go for the the black face girl too.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> Not a popular suggestion???? Why not? It does make sense, but on looks alone, I have to go for the the black face girl too.


I just mean that a lot of people tend to 'know' when they see a pup and obviously everyone already has their opinions on which pup they like


----------



## stephanie18 (Aug 31, 2010)

The one with the white has more personality. They both are soo cute I dont think I can ever choose which one I want at all. Just makes you wanna grab both


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would choose which ever one you and your hubby likes the most. While one may be more standard in looks, it really doesn't matter so much when you are choosing them as pet puppies.  My choice would be the darker face pup.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are both precious, but I REALLY like the darker one.


I Agree totally.While They both are adorable ,I like the one with dark marks all over


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i like the one with more white


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I would chose the one with the darker face. 
Good luck!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the one with more dark on her body!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

They are both simply adorable - I would just wait until you meet them both. When I got Chloe I was originally going to pick her sister from just seeing the pictures but Chloe's personality was so much more outgoing than her sisters - her sister kept hiding behind Mom while Chloe came right up to me and wanted to play. 

Also have you seen these two in person yet? Just wondering because the date stamp on the pictures is from April 2007 - of course the person that took the pics might just not have set the date on their camera is all, but if the breeder wants to ship the dog to you and have you wire them the money then turn and run.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes I've met them both  I took those pictures, date stamp is off on my camera ;-) I always set it and it never stays, it's not a very good camera, but it works! lol

I spent about an hour with them, and it doesn't help much because they both seem just about equally cuddly, and playful. We did get a little bark out of the more white one, and we played with them both individually, Black headed girl was okay with being not played with when we had the white one out, but when we had the black headed girl out, the white one was whining her little head off!

I fell in love with the black headed one, Hubby fell in love with the white one! AHH! lol

I told him ultimately it will be his decision, (I picked Shotzey, and Shotzey picked Polly, so it would either be Hubby or Polly's decision which puppy we get this time ;-))


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the one with white stripe down head.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I think they are both adorable, but would chose the little one with the white body.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I say get them both! j/k I like the one with the black forehead, and black spots on her body


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Going from a few photo's you can't tell their personalities but going from the photo's you have posted my preference is the dark faced one but that is only because I prefer a dog to have some colouring rather than be all white.

But saying that I also go on character and if on meeting the pups the white one had more character and appealed to me more then I would choose that one.

So my advice is when you go to see th epups again they will have grown and developed a bigger personnality, play with them together and seperately and also see which one is more happy to sit on your knee and be petted. Then see which one pulls at your heart more. 

A tough decision as they are both gorgeous...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They're both adorable! I like the darker headed chi with the dark spot colors on her body.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

We met with them again, and we've chosen the black headed girl! 

Her name is "Lucy" at least it is for now. Now starts the wait to bring her home! We're so excited!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the one with more black


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Great News, how long before you bring her home


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

how old are they? the photos are dated 4/21/2007


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

They are 7 weeks old right now, the date is off on those pictures because of my camera lol I really need to set the date.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

we need lots more pictures when you get her home .xxxx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute! can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are both sooo adorable! I like the girl with the white blaze the best


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I personally like the white body one.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

ooh so hard to choose but the dark headed one.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd go with the one with the darker face. Her coat seems more plush and her tail fatter. Then again, these are traits that I like in a chi, so it's completely biased.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Darker one defiantly


----------

